# Why does the boot-only disk as for a username/password



## jacatone (Jul 16, 2014)

I thought I'd try the PowerPC FreeBSD 10 boot-only disk on my old Mac PowerBook G4 and it asked for a username/password. I just thought: "WTF, how stupid is that?" Does anyone even know what they would be? I tried "guest, unix, linux, user, trial, root, etc.". Nothing worked.


----------



## abishai (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Why does the FBSD boot only disk as for a username/passw*

Why do you think this is _a_ FreeBSD related issue? If it asks password before _the_ loader starts it points to Mac security options - a BIOS or HDD password.


----------



## kpa (Jul 16, 2014)

*Re: Why does the FBSD boot only disk as for a username/passw*

The username should be just root and just press enter for password, if that doesn't work post more details of what you're doing.


----------



## jacatone (Jul 23, 2014)

No, that didn't work. Guess I'll just stick with Linux. At least that's easy to install.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2014)

The boot-only image shows the same things as the regular images do. None of them ask for a password. After booting you can choose between "INSTALL", "SHELL" and "LIVE". The "LIVE" option is the only option that asks for a username. The username @root will let you in _without_ asking for a password. 

So if you get asked for a password it's not the FreeBSD image that's doing it. It's something else on your system.


----------



## jacatone (Jul 24, 2014)

I tried on a i386 machine and an older Mac PPC machine (downloaded the PPC version for that) and they both asked for a password and root didn't work. There's something wrong with this software. When I look through my old posts, I had the same problem a long while back.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 24, 2014)

root is the user name, not the password.  But the installer does not ask it until the end.  Maybe this happens after the install, in which case it wants the password you set.  Or maybe this when you are setting the password.  Please give specific details.  When does it ask?  What, exactly, does the screen say?


----------



## jacatone (Jul 28, 2014)

It just loads into ram after I select the "LiveCD" option, srolls through bunch of computer code then shows "password:". I've tried root and a bunch of other passwords and it just say's incorrect. BTW, Why would the LiveCD give me an install option when it's only about 180GB in size. The full install disk is about 560GBs.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 28, 2014)

password: is all the screen shows?  What are the four lines above that?

The bootonly disk is small because it's just the installer.  It will download everything that is needed.


----------

